# Weimaraner Nationals 2011



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

So we leave for Nationals on the 14th, which is Saturday. I thought I would just start a thread now for results, in case I do not get internet and have to use my phone. 

The show starts the 14th but it is only the field, all breed agility, and tracking, conformation and obedience and weim only agility starts the 16th and ends the 20th. I am just doing conformation, as I have tried to do obedience and conformation and Nationals and it just gets messy at times, plus agility and all the other stuff over the weekend is at another place and we won't have a car. 

Nationals this year is in Wilmington, OH. BB's breeder is in OH so she is very excited to see her girl, she hasn't seen her since she was 4 months old, and she is going to be 15 months next Monday. If anybody is in OH, and wants to see an bunch of weimies, the site is the Roberts Centre, all showing there will be indoors which is a first for me for a National. We start at 9:00 AM every day and end when we end lol. 

I am taking 

BB- Who is in the 12-18 month class three times, her Futurity, and Sweepstakes twice
Kira- Is in breed three times, and bred by sweepstakes (which had a pretty good turn out)
Maxxi- Is in veterans three times, and vet sweepstakes twice. 

I will be showing every single day, so that will be fun, I don't think I have done that ever at a National. 

Wish me luck, if my luck is anything like it was last year I will have lots to brag about.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The only thing I never look forward to when going to a show, is packing and getting everything ready to go. My parents make it more stressful than it needs to be. Can't wait to get on the road tomorrow, I believe we are leaving at 5 am, ugh.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Have fun! I love Nationals, I think they're a ton of fun. I have three different breeds I'm planning on going to in the next year just to spectate. Win big!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

RaeganW said:


> Have fun! I love Nationals, I think they're a ton of fun. I have three different breeds I'm planning on going to in the next year just to spectate. Win big!


Thank you, nationals is extremely fun. There are always a lot of RVs so we have a good time hanging out.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Day one results

12-18 sweeps: BB did not even make the cut.
Veteran sweeps: Maxxi won her class 

12-18 month class: BB got fourth in the biggest class of the day. The judge did have her in first but the move other dogs in front of her. The dog that won that class got winners bitch.

Veterans class: Maxxi got second out of two but you know what she had fun so that is all I can ask for.

All in all good start. Tommorow is breed so we will see how Kira does. I do not expect much, I would be happy to make the cut.


----------

